# Suche Java Experte für meinen Bruder



## dsalchow (15. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin. Suche jemanden, der meinen Bruder beim Javaprogramierung unterstützen kann.

Vielen Dank

Dirk


----------



## Master1991 (15. Jan 2013)

Hey,

meinst du nicht deine Aussage ist ein bisschen waage formuliert?
Grundsätzlich wird dir und oder deinem Bruder hier sicher geholfen wenn er Fragen zu spezifischen Themen hat oder bei einem Problem nicht weiterkommt.

Aber jemanden finden der ihm alles erklärt wird er hier wohl nicht 

Dafür muss er sich dann ein paar Büchern bemühen und es gibt wirklich gute Java Bücher je nachdem wie weit er ist mit seinen Kenntnissen ist zB "Java ist auch eine Insel" das Standardwerk für Programmierer.


----------



## Marcinek (15. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich wäre bereit ihn dabei zu Unterstützen. Schreibe mir eine PM für die Details,

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------

